
Facebook hires Vladimir Vapnik, father of the support vector machines - prateekj
http://venturebeat.com/2014/11/25/facebooks-ai-team-hires-vladimir-vapnik-father-of-the-popular-support-vector-machine-algorithm/
======
redknight666
Between Google, Facebook, Microsoft, Baidu and Yahoo the Machine Learning
field is becoming privatized. I just hope they continue publishing their
findings.

